# DIY Incubator help



## DARKFIRE007 (Mar 1, 2018)

Alright I am trying my hand at a DIY incubator. I am using an Omaha steaks cooler which is CRAZY thick, right at an inch and a half. I saw this video https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2013/07/09/diy-incubator1/ in the breeding section here and was confused, every Youtube video had a heating element like a light bulb, but this had only a heater under water and eggs above. Would a submersible heater under a few inches of water really heat the whole cooler to the 87-89 range? Humidity would be fine, but the temp too? and does it not need ventilation holes? 

The other method of a light bulb gives me pause...an electric heat source not designed for water, styrofoam, humidity and water in a confined space just seems like a bad idea to me. Not to mention the headache of maintaining a constant temp by trying to hook a thermostat or dimmer onto a bulb.

I need a heating method where I can keep the temp steady in the whole cooler, preferably without worrying about a severe fire hazard.

Mine is ready to go minus the heating, I even have a peeking window done.

Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Mar 1, 2018)

Also, here is a video for the other methods I was mentioning.


----------



## Rover15 (May 25, 2018)

Im also interested if that would work


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2018)

With the lid on the cooler, the heated water, using an aquarium water heater, would also heat up the air above it. Yes, the heated water incubator works.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 25, 2018)

Yes fish tank heater in the water would keep the cooler at whatever temperature you set it.


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (May 25, 2018)

Rover15 said:


> Im also interested if that would work



No one answered me so I went my own route and got a wall outlet temp controller with a probe. It shuts power off when a certain high temp is met and kicks on when it hits the low I set. As for the heat, I found an energy efficient bulb does not get blazing hot enough to pose any risk but does rise the temp fairly quick. 

Right now I can keep the temp between .3 degrees of where I want it at all times. My female is not quite breeding size yet, but I am ready for spring when she should be.


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (May 25, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> With the lid on the cooler, the heated water, using an aquarium water heater, would also heat up the air above it. Yes, the heated water incubator works.



That is really interesting...I was convinced it would not be enough. At any rate, I am good to go and I can not say ENOUGH about the Omaha steaks cooler for this application. It was made for it.


----------

